# What smartphone photo apps do you use?



## RC (Jan 16, 2012)

I have several photo calculators and apps on my Android phone. Most I don’t use much, some I haven’t used at all but they can be very handy when you are out shooting and you need to calculate something. I’m curious to know what others have and if they actually use them.

First and foremost, the *CR* app 8) is on my main screen to help feed my addiction to this site. This one get used a lot to say the least! 

*Sundroid* (paid version) – not specifically a photo app, but a fantastic app to get sun/moon rise/set times, twilight, moon phase, etc., etc.

*CamCalc* – Very cool calculator, I especially like the field of view tool which lets you dial in a focal length, distance to subject and see a representation of your field of view. Lots of other handy tools and of course you can program in your sensor size so the math is correct.

*Shutter Speed* – handy tool to calculate equivalent exposure settings—ya you can do it in your head but this makes it a no brainner 

*Exposure Calculator* – another handy tool to calculator equivalent exposure

*Photography Assistant* – another nifty tool

*Photometric* – example exposure settings. Really haven’t used this one

*Lighting Studio* – not very practical but lets you doodle out a lighting diagram

*Photo Tools for Photographers (PHOforPHO)* – lots of tools, haven’t used it much

*DOF Calculator* - just that

*Canon Lens* – Nifty little database of all the current Canon lens (I think it is missing a few now) that allows you to sort by type (L, IS, wide, etc.) with review links for each lens. Nothing you can get off the web but very nice for those boring meetings so you can escape and dream over your next lens purchase.


----------



## JR (Jan 16, 2012)

On my iPhone, I use DOF Master the most. I also have the CanonSGLens apps but dont use it as much. The DOF Master is useful for quick reference sometime ...

You mention the CR apps, it that only for Android phones? Did I miss sonething here? I did not find any CR apps for my iPhone...thanks for letting me know.


----------



## RC (Jan 16, 2012)

JR said:


> You mention the CR apps, it that only for Android phones? Did I miss sonething here? I did not find any CR apps for my iPhone...thanks for letting me know.



Don't know if the CR app is available of apple or not, I can't imagine it not. The Admin can answer that best. Here is the Market Place link if you want to cross reference it. Hmm, I just noticed a paid version, need to find out what the diff is.
https://market.android.com/search?q=canon+rumors


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey, that's interesting. I'm not sure they can do that... I've never commissioned an app.

Neato!


CR


----------



## RC (Jan 16, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Hey, that's interesting. I'm not sure they can do that... I've never commissioned an app.
> 
> Neato!
> 
> ...



Wow, I figured this was the official, authorized, CR app. None the less, I love it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 16, 2012)

RC said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, that's interesting. I'm not sure they can do that... I've never commissioned an app.
> ...



Do you use the free or paid version?


----------



## RC (Jan 16, 2012)

The free. I wasn't even aware that there was a paid version until I pulled the link this morning. Planning to see what has been added to the paid version. I'll post my findings later if no one else beats me to it


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 16, 2012)

Or just have a bookmark shortcut on your android home page. Does the same thing doesn't it?


----------



## distant.star (Jan 16, 2012)

Except for the CR app (didn't know it existed and never do "apps" I can do with a browser anyway), I've had basically the same experience. The Sundroid has been useful. The others I have and have played with but don't use when taking pictures.

One difference is the HDR Camera. It takes three exposures, handheld and merges dynamically for a relatively good image. I've been surprised, and pleased, since I haven't had much luck with the Evo 4g camera. I'll always go to the HDR app just because it will always provide a better picture. 

That's about it.





RC said:


> I have several photo calculators and apps on my Android phone. Most I don’t use much, some I haven’t used at all but they can be very handy when you are out shooting and you need to calculate something. I’m curious to know what others have and if they actually use them.
> 
> First and foremost, the *CR* app 8) is on my main screen to help feed my addiction to this site. This one get used a lot to say the least!
> 
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2012)

Apps I have in my Photography folder (on iPhone 4S):

Tapatalk - using photo forums (but not CR, yet)

Flickr - accessing my Flickr account

Field Tools - DoF calculator

LongTime Exposure Calculator - determine exposures with 10-stop ND filters

Canon Lenses - lens info at my fingertips, with links to popular reviews

Canon SG Lens - lens info and spec comparisons

B&H Photo - All my shopping needs


----------



## RC (Jan 16, 2012)

alipaulphotography said:


> Or just have a bookmark shortcut on your android home page. Does the same thing doesn't it?



For the most part it is just a bookmark to the CR site. The one benefit is that it opens up to a nice and easy to read summary screen of all the latest rumors. Once you select any topic, it opens up the regular CR home page.


----------



## RC (Jan 16, 2012)

RC said:


> ...I wasn't even aware that there was a paid version until I pulled the link this morning. Planning to see what has been added to the paid version. I'll post my findings later if no one else beats me to it



Looks like the .99 version just drops the add banner at the bottom


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't use my phone for pics - just calls and an occasional text. 

I use FickStackr on my iPad all the time for viewing Flickr. I also use Filterstorm to do minor edits to pics while I'm traveling. I love both of those apps.


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 17, 2012)

My DSLR iPhone apps include:
*PhotoBuddy* - It's a multi-purpose tool, but I typically only use the DoF calculator. Supposedly some of the functions don't work as well, but I haven't tried them out.
*Pocket Light Meter* - Exactly what it sounds like; a light meter app. And it actually works quite well, too. 
I've tested it next to a camera and the exposure readings are pretty accurate. I'd say that it's probably accurate about 80-90% of the time, and otherwise it's within a 1/2 stop.
*Easy Release* - Basically your model release form on your phone. Pretty nifty little app, though using it on the iPad is obviously more practical.
*Pics* - a pretty simple little portfolio tool. There are others out there that are a little more user-friendly, but I like the operation of this one. Works well on the iPhone, but again, I prefer using it on the iPad better.

I have DSLR.Bot, but haven't attempted to use it yet. Tried building my own IR device, but I failed. Might buy one later.

iPhone camera apps I use:
*ColorSplash* - fun little app for selective color images
*Juxtaposer* - Figure it out. 
*PS Express* - Mobile Photoshop. Great little tool, though pretty limited. I have used it quite a lot, though.

There are other apps I have but almost never use like timers and sound triggers for the iPhone camera.

Also, though not a smartphone app, I have to say that Photogene on the iPad is a great mobile RAW editor tool. Haven't really used it a lot yet (I just got it) but so far I like it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

Finding an app developer has been more difficult than I thought it would be. It's apparent Canon Rumors needs an official one.

2012 is the year I get it done, come heck or high water.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jan 17, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Finding an app developer has been more difficult than I thought it would be. It's apparent Canon Rumors needs an official one.
> 
> 2012 is the year I get it done, come heck or high water.



But it has to offer something more than just the website and forum right?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

It is, what I want to do is quite elaborate.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jan 17, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> It is, what I want to do is quite elaborate.



Will it turn your phone into a 5D? I'd buy that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > It is, what I want to do is quite elaborate.
> ...



No, but it'll turn your phone into a 5D Mark IV. (Since one doesn't exist yet, it's an easy promise to make  .)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes to both


----------



## JR (Jan 17, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> keithfullermusic said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Make that a 1DX mkII and you've got a deal.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 17, 2012)

JR said:


> On my iPhone, I use DOF Master the most. I also have the CanonSGLens apps but dont use it as much. The DOF Master is useful for quick reference sometime ...
> 
> You mention the CR apps, it that only for Android phones? Did I miss sonething here? I did not find any CR apps for my iPhone...thanks for letting me know.



+1 DOF field master, was very useful when i started out.... but mostly i play games!!


----------

